# Oakley Persimmon lenses



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

Can anyone share their experiances or opinions regarding Oakley's Persimmon type of leanse? I ride mostly single track in and out the of woods and possibly will try night riding. I want a single lense for both types of riding w/o braking the bank, if at all possible

Thanks,

David


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Mojo Man said:


> Can anyone share their experiances or opinions


Got a set, like 'em for low light, rainy days etc. They help pop up the definition a bit. That said, they'd be a tad dark for night riding, but would work in a pinch. I'd get a cheapo clear set of glasses if you can't see fit to the spend the bread on another Oakley lens.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yup, I Agree...*



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Got a set, like 'em for low light, rainy days etc. They help pop up the definition a bit. That said, they'd be a tad dark for night riding, but would work in a pinch. I'd get a cheapo clear set of glasses if you can't see fit to the spend the bread on another Oakley lens.


Definately the last part. Clear is the only way to go for night riding. I've mistakenly ridden with my Clear-Titanium Oakley lenses (read: virtually clear) at night and it was like riding in a constant fog. Any tint at all will be like riding with a less powerful light.


----------



## DGB (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the vented persimmon lens and just as MCS said, great for low light, rainy days. They really enhance contrast but would be too dark for night riding. Clear or yellow for night riding.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

A couple of guys i ride with have these lenses, and on overcast/low light days, they really do enhance the lighting and contrast. Taking it off makes the day seem gloomy.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

I just got a pair of High Intensity Persimmon lenses, and they are real good in low light situations. But clear is the only way to go at night.


----------



## DKeeney (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually like the VR28's better then the Persimmon lenses, personal preference.


----------

